# Please help me!



## petas (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello,

I have a problem receiving since i have moved my antennas to higher rooftop...

Everything seems OK, i have correctly oriented both my dishes on 110 and 119, the switch works fine and shows both LNB's, have checked all connectors and cable...
When i go into setup, i can see the signal bar for both satellites going up to at least 70 or 75, but the signal bar stays in RED, and says "not locked"...

I have tried everything and nothing will come in.

Does anyone have an idea what would be my problem?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi... we need a little more info...

What kind of dish/LNB setup? What kind(s) of receiver(s)?

It is possible you are pointed at wrong SAT locations due to misalignment... which could lead to your receiver indicating that it is seeing something, but not what it expects to see.


----------



## petas (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello , Thanks for caring.

I have tried about everything, here are some of my finds...

i have tried both dish/lnb individually connected directly to the DP301 reciever , and both work OK and are correctly receiving 119 and 110 respectively.

when i install the JVI 35-DN34 switch and do a "checkswitch" , here is what happens:










The switch gets recognized , and both sats also. And when i go to "details"...










Looks normal (do the letters "DP feed" mean a dishPro Lnb is detected?... i have tried with Legacy LNB's and this page says N/C not connected) so i guess this is normal.

But, when i go to the signal bars for each sat, i get this:



















Signal is good on both sats , but stays "not locked" and keeps beeping...
Then i go to System Information, here it is:










i then check "details", for this:










This screen shows "Lnb Drift detected" but i know the LNB's are fine and well oriented.

Sorry for maybe too much details, but i need to find a way to fix this...

Thank You for any help!

Pierre D
:nono2:


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I would start w/ removing the check mark on "Alternate", if you can, an re-check switch.

THeres never TOO much information. One more ingredient we need is the type of LNB your using. It looks like the DP34 is taking the signal as just a 'feed' and not a Dishpro signal. I'm thinking its not a dishpro LNB, but I'm not totally confident in that assessment  I know "LNB Drift" is not good, an usually means the LNB needs replacement, but it seems like the LNBs are working. Its gotta be something simple. What is the check switch information when you connect the feeds straight to the reciever???


It should'nt say 'feed'. It should say, for example, "twin" for a DP twin. Could you post a pic of the DP34 switch and how you have it connected?

The JVI is not a dish switch but it is the equivalent of a dp34 and should work fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm also concerned that you only seem to be getting odd transponders. You are missing half (the even ones) of the available transponders... so that has to be at least part of your problem.

Either a bad LNB, bad switch, or mis-matched equipment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh, and if you haven't tried yet... You might want to try once without cables connected to your receiver running a checkswitch (to clear the matrix)... then reconnect and run checkswitch again. That will help make sure that you are seeing what your receiver is detecting now and not something stored in memory from an old config.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Even more baffling how it was working before an not now. With only half the transponders you'd think bad switch or power supply but this switch is not powered.

One other thing to try, assuming its a dish 500 LNB, cover one side of it with......something....piece of cardboard an tape, just something to prevent that side from seeing the bird, just to make sure your seeing the correct satelite on the correct side.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

Time for a new lnb, here is why the lnb drift when combined through the unpowered dp34switcher is unworkable (-6 and -7 drift is the max you can get away with.) What is happening with -13 drift and the main reason for the signal bar indictaing signal and then saying not looked is because with -13 drift it is seeing a transponder 13 mhz below the one it is supposed to see or almost the whole 15 mhz separation between transponders, so instead of locking tp 11 it is seeing tp 10 and giving you a no locked message because it i looking for tp 11 identifier, get some new lnbs that work with your dish off of fleabay, often you can get some working ones dirt cheap or possible a whole dish 500 dish + 110/119LNBF brand new in box for next to nothing but the shipping.


----------



## petas (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for all this help, very generous.

Seeing the last answer i got from RMichals... Would that explain also why , when either LNB's are connected directly to the receiver the signal comes thru somehow? 
So that is why i am not suspecting my cables or connectors, since they do work individually direct to the receiver. As soon as the DP34 switch is used, i get the "not locked" message as well as the "lnb drift detected"... 

I think i will start scouring Ebay for at least a dishpro twin lnb or a complete kit...

Thank you all for your help!

Pierre D


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

i just grabbed a DPP twin out of the trash that someone threw away if you want it.

How many recievers do you have? More than 3 would need a switch, unless you got a DP quad LNB, but then you would need a line from the dish to each reciever (up to 4 recievers).

You also might want to call Dish and tell them about the 'drift to -13'. They'll come out an replace it for you, but they'll charge you $95 I believe for the visit OR just $15 if you have the protection plan. Legacy LNB's wont work w/ a DP34 switch.


----------

